# Learning violin as an adult?



## Manok

I've always wanted to learn either the violin or cello, and I thought of the two, the violin might be both the cheaper and easiest to deal with when I needed to move it places. I'm wondering how difficult it is to learn the instrument as an adult? I am an avid and lifelong pianist, and I can play a little guitar. How expensive is a starter instrument? I would just want something that sounds ok, and plays well.


----------



## senza sordino

I started as an adult, but that was twenty years ago. It's hard to asses a violin without being able to play well, so buying an instrument as a beginner is difficult. A violin seller could give you a Stradivari to try, but as a beginner it'll sound pretty rough. So will a $200 instrument. Perhaps try a rent to own first.

I suggest you get yourself a teacher. A good teacher will show you the basics without any sloppy habits. A good tone takes time and good technique. It takes no time at all to make a good sound on a piano, it takes much longer on the violin. Don't let that fact stop you though. And a good teacher can help assess any violin you hope to buy. 

It's difficult to answer "how difficult is learning the violin?" Each instrument has its difficulties. You can immediately make a piano sound great with one finger, but to play with all ten takes time. With a violin you will usually only need to make one note sound at a time, but it's all about tone and intonation, vibrato and the quality of sound. 

The nice thing about violin is that you can probably find some amateur orchestras to play with. There is nothing more thrilling than sitting in an orchestra playing a full symphony. Pianists or guitar players don't get to do that.


----------



## Manok

Will my meager guitar skills transfer at all?


----------



## Pugg

Manok said:


> I've always wanted to learn either the violin or cello, and I thought of the two, the violin might be both the cheaper and easiest to deal with when I needed to move it places. I'm wondering how difficult it is to learn the instrument as an adult? I am an avid and lifelong pianist, and I can play a little guitar. How expensive is a starter instrument? I would just want something that sounds ok, and plays well.


If I may be so bold, does_ adult _mean like 20 ties or 50ties ( in years)


----------



## Manok

30s. I don’t intend on being a concert master. I just want to see how things really work on the violin. Maybe with luck I may be good enough to play with someone one day.


----------



## senza sordino

I was 32 when I started. A year later I started playing with an amateur orchestra. I sat at the back of the second violins. I got lost many times, but I hung in there. I practiced a lot. I took two exams: grade 4 and grade 6. I have no intention of doing more exams. When I started I never thought I'd be a soloist or concertmaster, my goals were realistic. 

I think your guitar skills can help. Just having finger dexterity on a finger board and hand shape can help. As a piano player you already know what a scale is supposed to sound like. 

20 years later, I'm still learning. I go through phases of a lot of practice and little practice. Life gets in the way sometimes. I've played some fantastic music in an orchestra. Three years ago I was a concertmaster for a beginner group of adult string players. I've even been learning some concerti with a teacher knowing full well I'll never perform these in front of an orchestra and audience. And I play many of the solo violin pieces written by Bach. 

Perhaps if I had started 45 years ago I'd now be a professional. Possibly. But we'll never know. That doesn't stop me from playing now. The prospect of what could have been doesn't prevent me from doing what I can do now.


----------



## wkasimer

Manok said:


> I've always wanted to learn either the violin or cello, and I thought of the two, the violin might be both the cheaper and easiest to deal with when I needed to move it places. I'm wondering how difficult it is to learn the instrument as an adult? I am an avid and lifelong pianist, and I can play a little guitar. How expensive is a starter instrument? I would just want something that sounds ok, and plays well.


A violin is definitely cheaper than a cello. And another thing to consider is that you won't be in your 30's forever. I'm a 60 year old cellist with arthritic knees, and on more than one occasion over the past few years, shlepping my instrument up a flight of stairs, I've regretted that my parents didn't have me learn the violin or viola rather than the cello.

You might also consider the viola. There may not be quite as much solo music to play, but you'll be in huge demand for community orchestras. And it's a lot lighter than a cello .


----------



## Pugg

Manok said:


> 30s. I don't intend on being a concert master. I just want to see how things really work on the violin. Maybe with luck I may be good enough to play with someone one day.





senza sordino said:


> I was 32 when I started. A year later I started playing with an amateur orchestra. I sat at the back of the second violins. I got lost many times, but I hung in there. I practiced a lot. I took two exams: grade 4 and grade 6. I have no intention of doing more exams. When I started I never thought I'd be a soloist or concertmaster, my goals were realistic.
> 
> I think your guitar skills can help. Just having finger dexterity on a finger board and hand shape can help. As a piano player you already know what a scale is supposed to sound like.
> 
> 20 years later, I'm still learning. I go through phases of a lot of practice and little practice. Life gets in the way sometimes. I've played some fantastic music in an orchestra. Three years ago I was a concertmaster for a beginner group of adult string players. I've even been learning some concerti with a teacher knowing full well I'll never perform these in front of an orchestra and audience. And I play many of the solo violin pieces written by Bach.
> 
> Perhaps if I had started 45 years ago I'd now be a professional. Possibly. But we'll never know. That doesn't stop me from playing now. The prospect of what could have been doesn't prevent me from doing what I can do now.


Well you see, senza sordino sums it al up, go for it otherwise you regret it for the rest of your live.


----------



## HelpMeUnderstand

It is never too late to learn anything. You will only get out what you put in but don't expect to become a virtuoso starting as an adult. It has been done but it is not likely.


----------



## Mecc

So, it is fairly possible to learn the violin as an adult. what you need is a good ear and the motivation.

A starter violin (cheap) should not be more than 100 EUR.


----------



## Larkenfield

I'd rather see those with a talent already established on one instrument take it to the next level rather than start over on a new one — I think it's ultimately more fulfilling and satisfying. But if one is starting over on a new one, some of one's ability is transferable in rhythm, sound, melody, and so on. But I would never in a million years recommend that someone be self-taught starting out: wrong technic or habits can sometimes take a lifetime to correct and a good teacher can help one avoid that... I mean, for those who are serious about learning a new instrument and getting it right the first time. Check with schools or universities for possible teachers, or perhaps where instruments can be rented or bought to find someone who's affordable and compatible. It's never too late to develop one's musical ability and perhaps surprise oneself. Never trying can leave one wondering what might have been.


----------



## nobilmente

I think it is trickier to achieve good intonation the smaller the instrument. One other thing to think about is the size of your fingers and body in general: not trying to stereotype here, but a sane match between physique and instrument makes sense if comfort and long-term freedom from injury are to be avoided.

LH skills are transferable to some extent, and for a right-handed pianist string playing will further improve the technique of what is usually the less skilled hand.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Just watched this and thought somebody else might like it.


----------



## Zofia

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Just watched this and thought somebody else might like it.


Thank you and sorry to derail but I love her Vaughan Williams.


----------



## davidtbarnes86

If you have enough will and enough time, go for it. It is essential to have a good teacher. It will save you a lot of time in comparison with learning according to a YouTube tutorial. Also, don't expect to become a virtuoso. Virtuosos usually learn to play the violin from a very early age (some start when they're three years old), but you can learn enough to become a part of a folk-rock band. Start learning with a violin for beginners, and then you can move to some more sophisticated violins. Inform yourself on some relevant websites, and also talk to the pros. Keep a good spirit and good luck!


----------



## Alina

I started learning violin at 25 years of age. Before that, I had no knowledge about it. I did not even know how to hold a violin.
I got help from a website which guided me of the right instruments, practice tips.
Sharing the link of the website with you : https://fiddlersguide.com/
Hope so it helps you, just like it was of great help for me.


----------



## Alina

*Violin Learning Guide*

I started learning violin at 25 years of age. Before that, I had no knowledge about it. I did not even know how to hold a violin.
I got help from a website which guided me of the right instruments, practice tips.
Sharing the link of the website with you : https://fiddlersguide.com/
Hope so it helps you, just like it was of great help for me.


----------



## Will Roberts

senza sordino said:


> I started as an adult, but that was twenty years ago. It's hard to asses a violin without being able to play well, so buying an instrument as a beginner is difficult. A violin seller could give you a Stradivari to try, but as a beginner it'll sound pretty rough. So will a $200 instrument. Perhaps try a rent to own first.
> 
> I suggest you get yourself a teacher. A good teacher will show you the basics without any sloppy habits. A good tone takes time and good technique. It takes no time at all to make a good sound on a piano, it takes much longer on the violin. Don't let that fact stop you though. And a good teacher can help assess any violin you hope to buy.
> 
> It's difficult to answer "how difficult is learning the violin?" Each instrument has its difficulties. You can immediately make a piano sound great with one finger, but to play with all ten takes time. With a violin you will usually only need to make one note sound at a time, but it's all about tone and intonation, vibrato and the quality of sound.
> 
> The nice thing about violin is that you can probably find some amateur orchestras to play with. There is nothing more thrilling than sitting in an orchestra playing a full symphony. Pianists or guitar players don't get to do that.


This is a really hand thread, thank you especially for this contribution which is an excellent bit of inspiring realism! My wife wants to learn the violin (at 32). Being a 'cellist and teacher I thought I could probably guide her through the basics but it turns out, unsurprisingly, more research is necessary. Anyway this is all really helpful so thanks to everyone who contributed above.


----------



## Vladviolin

Hi everyone, 
Just wanted to share that I am a violin teacher and if anyone decides to take private lessons, here is my website https://theviolinlessons.com , just one more opportunity to improve violin playing, thank you


----------



## Enthalpy

Others already wrote it, so I confirm:

Every single instrument helps you mightily to learn a new one, even if the movements differ a lot. Not just to read the notes and apply training techniques. I just wonder why.
I suppose learning the violin demands a professor. There's so much to do wrongly!
There are far too many violinists. The *viola* is badly in demand and its scores use to be easier, advantage and drawback.
The best student of my first professor had played the piano before starting the violin at 10. She's now a professional violinist and violist. I know no example of a professional violinist who started music at 10.

My second professor played the guitar and the French horn before starting the violin at 12. She plays magnificently and is a professional.

The piano and the violin are fully compatible. Julia Fischer gives concerts on both.

Apparently your choice is already made... But did you consider the *bassoon*? It's hugely in demand. Klaus Thunemann learned the piano before starting the bassoon at 18, and so did Alexandre Silverio at 15. Playing it lets synchronize opposite movements of the 10 fingers, maybe the piano helps.


----------



## skroderider

This is an old thread, and others have expressed similar thoughts - but I wanted to reconfirm some of them from personal experience. I learnt the classical guitar for some years, and then moved to the violin (the reason being I could not find a teacher who could guide me after a certain stage) when I was 36. What I learnt in terms of music theory, sight reading, practice strategies in guitar - all carried over to violin as well. 

It's extremely important to get a good teacher for the violin - learning to hold it properly without discomfort takes a long time, not to speak of holding the bow. I was fortunate enough to find one nearby, and I still attend his classes (online now, after this Covid situation).


----------



## Ellis Thompson

Playing a string instrument is very rewarding and opens many more musical doors with its versatility (wide solo repertoire / orchestral playing / chamber music possibilities). There is an initially steep learning curve with technique / the mechanics of making a good sound, however, so a teacher is certainly a must for that stage at least.


----------

